# When does a Chi puppy start to bark ?



## Melissad

My Chi girl puppy is now 4 months old.
We've had her a few weeks and she has the most beautiful temperament.
She's settled in really well and is a total sweetheart,
But, we've only heard her bark once since we got her- it was just one little woof and then nothing... in the 3 weeks we've had her, no barking !
When will she get her bark, or will she always be a quiet chi ?
She's very active and playful, eats and drinks well, etc.. 
I'm not bothered if she never barks, but I thought chihuahuas were barky dogs ?


----------



## Kioana

such a myth!

My dogs are only barky when someone comes over, but after 2mins they stop

I've had a chi bark as young as 8wks, i guess whatever sets off your chi, she will bark when she's ready


----------



## pam6400

When we brought Frankie home at 9 weeks he was so quiet. Months went by without a single bark. We actually thought something was wrong! Around 4-4.5 months he started to bark a little (at birds or anything moving in the grass). I would say he was 5 months or so when he really started barking.
Little Ben did not bark when we brought him home either. He is now almost 6 months old and he really does not bark much except *AT* Frankie when he barks. 
We shake a can with pennies in it and say "QUIET" when they get in a barking fit. They stop immediately. Just hearing the word "QUIET" now works quite well.


----------



## Yoshismom

Each individual Chi is different. We go Chibi at 4 months old and didnt hear a peep out of him until closer to 1 yr and then only just a random out of the blue bark. Now that he is 1 yr and 9 months old he is starting to bark a little more, but only when he is playing with Yoshi.

Yoshi we got a 9 weeks old and he probably started barking around 3 months old. Again it was just a random thing for awhile. He was probably over 2 yrs before he started doing alot of barking and it is mostly if he hears something outside the home.


----------



## Ciarra

When I was raising 2 litters of chihuahuas, as soon as they opened there eyes they started barking at me. Because they could completely see me. Sum can bark from eyes opening which is about 2 weeks old. Sum dont find there voice till after 6-8 wks. I just got 2 eight week old pups and they just found their voice and wont stop barking at the cat. lol


----------



## guest185

Lucky you!! Mine started at 3 months and then never stopped!!!


----------



## ahra1284

bam didnt start barking until he was about 6-7 months, and he still rarely ever barks. he'll only bark if he hears people outside our door in the hall, but he has never once barked while looking at me, i.e. barking for attention or anything. and i have to say, i much prefer it this way. he will bark about once a day or so, for about 2 seconds. haha


----------



## Pepe&Thia'sMom

the litter i have now are 6wks today and I heard 1 of them bark last night it was so cute I almost died


----------



## KayC

Zoey had her firsr bark at 10 months and now rarely barks she just gets to excited instead


----------



## Georgia24

*Julie* said:


> Lucky you!! Mine started at 3 months and then never stopped!!!


Georgia was the same! Anything that walked in the house or by it! 

Jax is a saint so far though, no headaches yet  Guess we will wait and see...


----------



## ahra1284

omg i was at the mall and i saw this tiny chihuahua pup (10 weeks barely a pound she felt like) but she was FEISTY i mean barking like mad! and running around like her life depended on it. puppy barks are just to die for - it was like a squeak! i couldnt resist.. i took her out to play, and she would NOT stop she was literally doing somersaults running around like a maniac and biting on my sleeves. i wanted to borrow her for the day just to bring her home and freak the daylights out of bam!!! haha


----------



## *Tricia*

I remember when we first got Holly telling my husband "I don't think she knows how to bark"! Boy was I wrong!!


----------

